
Tuning Tomcat for a High Throughput, Fail Fast System - kilimchoi
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/07/tuning-tomcat-for-high-throughput-fail.html
======
regecks
> If the number of concurrent requests is near the estimated active threads (8
> in our example) then return an http status code of 503.

Once that happens, what are the options? Does a LB forward the request to
another app server? Return a 503 to the end-user?

I've had clients that have been unwilling to see the point of view that
throttling the workload is, in the end, the right way to go, rather than
continuing on and probably eventually hitting total resource exhaustion.

~~~
ZitchDog
One solution is automatic retry with logarithmic decay in the client.

